# How to exit a large tractor...stupid hurts



## weimedog (Aug 16, 2013)

So after all the years of equipment operation & large truck/snow plow operation. All the years of safety courses/training....do we pay attention? Do we learn?

I..apparently don't.

Climber out of the tractor front ways..didn't turn around and do the old three point back down the step...like i've done for years. In a hurry, like always. Did the spec slip and fall routine. Cost me dearly. incedent happened in may (2013). Won't be rehabbed until possibly November. Stupid both hurts and is expensive.

Basically while sliding down the steps on my arse my arm got hung in the door and I ended up with the pectoral muscle ripped clean off between the muscle and its attachements. The enourmous bruise that showed up from shoulder to elbow was the clue that sent my looking for help...didn't understand the seriousness or nature of the injury for a day or two...other than I had NO strength in that arm for pulling inwards....:msp_scared:. Bottom line...Re-attachment is a relatively new proceedure with good prospects in younger athletic types..if it works. Being older the chances of the successful "remodeling" are lower but without an attempt; the life style I have lived comes to an end. End of off road dirt bikes, many of the logging activities with ax & larger saws, much harder to operate the farm..etc. Sobering thoughts.

Fortunately we have an orthopedic outfit that has an amazing doctor who is one of the few guys who will take on the muscle to connecting tissue re-attachment proceedure. Most of the other orthopod's said I would just have to live with the dissability because of the unique nature of the injury....I don't know if i can post the name of the Doc, but the outfit who he is a part of is SOS in Syracuse NY. Guys...if you have an injury, structural injury; this is one of the best places nation wide to go for some hope. So far...looks like a succesful repair. Won't know for certain for another few months...fingers crossed. For now I'm learning to appreciate my Husqvarna 555 more and more. I can run that thing. Just have to be careful. (Can't imagin why anyone would buy any other saw in that price range btw)


----------



## greg storms (Aug 16, 2013)

*hurts*

hey, I feel your pain! I had an abcess in the ankle that burst in Jan 2013 n was out of work for 5.25 mos. Rehab is a wonderful thing! Do all they ask of you and more & be glad it's not worse. There's always tomorrow and the body is good at repairing itself if given the time. Be patient to yourself & also to those around you. Have fun with the 555, but don't overdo it! At our age (i'm 56) we've seen a lot & done a lot. Pass on some of the experience to a younger one & watch & enjoy! Be safe!opcorn:


----------



## imagineero (Aug 19, 2013)

Kind of weird that we all do dangerous jobs but get hurt doing the most mundane stuff. I pulled my back out reaching to turn the alarm off one morning. Couldn't climb for 6 weeks, and I didn't have income insurance so I lost a lot of money. Gave myself a permanent hamstring injury as a teenager also by not stretching before going rock climbing one winter, sounds similar to yours.... hamstring partially pulled off right up high somewhere under my ass.. Still hurts now, and I'm only 35. Had 3 months physio for that and still have to go in for a bit when it tightens up sometimes. Can only imagine it'll get worse as I'm older.

I know how awful it is to try and lay off using something like your arm, but listen to the docs and do what they say. Don't be tempted to use it when you shouldn't, and go through the steps with the rehab. Sucks eggs for sure, but you can make a very good recovery if you work the process.

Shaun


----------

